# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کنکور 1400

## NiNi

*سلام بچه ها؛ کنکور سال ۱۴۰۰ رو گفتن که فقط یک نوع سؤال طرح میشه و همه باید برای اون مدل سؤال آماده بشن..من هر کاری میکنم نمیتونم با مطالب نظام جدید کنار بیام خیلی همه چی تو هم عه! مطالب رو به شکل بدی خلاصه کردن و همه چی انگار به شکل غیرقابل فهمی ساده شده. همش حفظیات شده. مخصوصاً زیست شناسی که دیگه نوبر عه! انقدر یاخته تو یاخته است که آدم حالش بد میشه. مطالب واقعاً تازگی دارن و اصلاً کششی برام ندارن و با توجه به شناختی که از خودم دارم مطمئنم کار من نیست این نظام جدید. چند تا سؤال داشتم ازتون..ممکنه برخلاف گفته های قبلی، سال ۱۴۰۰ باز هم برای نظام قدیم سؤال طرح کنن؟ سری قبل که نظام عوض شد سه سال به قدیمی ها فرصت دادن. بی انصافیه به ما این مهلت دوباره رو ندن. به نظرتون ممکنه برای قدیم هم طرح کنن یا دیگه تموم شد؟ به نظرتون اگه کنکور نشد که بدم، چه رشته ای بازار کار و‌درآمد خوبی داره؟ مرسی که جواب میدین.*

----------


## sina_u

همون نظام جدیدو بخون یواش یواش به کلماتش عادت می کنی.
حالا حتما  نمیخواد رتبه زیر 50 بیاری  :Yahoo (21):  رتبه لازم برای پزشکی بیاری کافیه.

----------


## Ham1

> *سلام بچه ها؛ کنکور سال ۱۴۰۰ رو گفتن که فقط یک نوع سؤال طرح میشه و همه باید برای اون مدل سؤال آماده بشن..من هر کاری میکنم نمیتونم با مطالب نظام جدید کنار بیام خیلی همه چی تو هم عه! مطالب رو به شکل بدی خلاصه کردن و همه چی انگار به شکل غیرقابل فهمی ساده شده. همش حفظیات شده. مخصوصاً زیست شناسی که دیگه نوبر عه! انقدر یاخته تو یاخته است که آدم حالش بد میشه. مطالب واقعاً تازگی دارن و اصلاً کششی برام ندارن و با توجه به شناختی که از خودم دارم مطمئنم کار من نیست این نظام جدید. چند تا سؤال داشتم ازتون..ممکنه برخلاف گفته های قبلی، سال ۱۴۰۰ باز هم برای نظام قدیم سؤال طرح کنن؟ سری قبل که نظام عوض شد سه سال به قدیمی ها فرصت دادن. بی انصافیه به ما این مهلت دوباره رو ندن. به نظرتون ممکنه برای قدیم هم طرح کنن یا دیگه تموم شد؟ به نظرتون اگه کنکور نشد که بدم، چه رشته ای بازار کار و‌درآمد خوبی داره؟ مرسی که جواب میدین.*


تا کنکور ۱۴۰۰ خیلی مونده. تا اون موقع کلی طرح نقشه جدید رو ما بدبختها پیاده میکنن. از الان نمیشه دقیق گفت

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_u


همون نظام جدیدو بخون یواش یواش به کلماتش عادت می کنی.
حالا حتما  نمیخواد رتبه زیر 50 بیاری  رتبه لازم برای پزشکی بیاری کافیه.


برای همون ۱۰۰۰ و ۲۰۰۰ هم کلی ۷۰ ۹۰ باید بزنم.*

----------


## Kiyarash_1999

[QUOTE=NiNi;1588380]*سلام بچه ها؛ کنکور سال ۱۴۰۰ رو گفتن که فقط یک نوع سؤال طرح میشه و همه باید برای اون مدل سؤال آماده بشن..من هر کاری میکنم نمیتونم با مطالب نظام جدید کنار بیام خیلی همه چی تو هم عه! مطالب رو به شکل بدی خلاصه کردن و همه چی انگار به شکل غیرقابل فهمی ساده شده. همش حفظیات شده. مخصوصاً زیست شناسی که دیگه نوبر عه! انقدر یاخته تو یاخته است که آدم حالش بد میشه. مطالب واقعاً تازگی دارن و اصلاً کششی برام ندارن و با توجه به شناختی که از خودم دارم مطمئنم کار من نیست این نظام جدید. چند تا سؤال داشتم ازتون..ممکنه برخلاف گفته های قبلی، سال ۱۴۰۰ باز هم برای نظام قدیم سؤال طرح کنن؟ سری قبل که نظام عوض شد سه سال به قدیمی ها فرصت دادن. بی انصافیه به ما این مهلت دوباره رو ندن. به نظرتون ممکنه برای قدیم هم طرح کنن یا دیگه تموم شد؟ به نظرتون اگه کنکور نشد که بدم، چه رشته ای بازار کار و‌درآمد خوبی داره؟ مرسی که جواب میدین.*[/QUOTE


سلام . من خودم نظام قدیم بودم و اومدم نظام جدید . اوایل اصطلاحات زیست یه مقدار اذیت میکرد ولی بعد یکی دو ماه عادت کردم . بقیه دروس هم واقعن راحت تر شده و مشکلی نبود .

----------


## Azad05

[QUOTE=Kiyarash_1999;1588412]


> *سلام بچه ها؛ کنکور سال ۱۴۰۰ رو گفتن که فقط یک نوع سؤال طرح میشه و همه باید برای اون مدل سؤال آماده بشن..من هر کاری میکنم نمیتونم با مطالب نظام جدید کنار بیام خیلی همه چی تو هم عه! مطالب رو به شکل بدی خلاصه کردن و همه چی انگار به شکل غیرقابل فهمی ساده شده. همش حفظیات شده. مخصوصاً زیست شناسی که دیگه نوبر عه! انقدر یاخته تو یاخته است که آدم حالش بد میشه. مطالب واقعاً تازگی دارن و اصلاً کششی برام ندارن و با توجه به شناختی که از خودم دارم مطمئنم کار من نیست این نظام جدید. چند تا سؤال داشتم ازتون..ممکنه برخلاف گفته های قبلی، سال ۱۴۰۰ باز هم برای نظام قدیم سؤال طرح کنن؟ سری قبل که نظام عوض شد سه سال به قدیمی ها فرصت دادن. بی انصافیه به ما این مهلت دوباره رو ندن. به نظرتون ممکنه برای قدیم هم طرح کنن یا دیگه تموم شد؟ به نظرتون اگه کنکور نشد که بدم، چه رشته ای بازار کار و‌درآمد خوبی داره؟ مرسی که جواب میدین.*[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> سلام . من خودم نظام قدیم بودم و اومدم نظام جدید . اوایل اصطلاحات زیست یه مقدار اذیت میکرد ولی بعد یکی دو ماه عادت کردم . بقیه دروس هم واقعن راحت تر شده و مشکلی نبود .


 خیلی کیف کردم اینو گفتی درحقیقت نظام جدید واسه نظام قدیما یه نعمته

----------


## Kiyarash_1999

بله دقیقن . اون همه قید واسه 3 فصله آخر زیست پیش حفظ کردیم آخرش هیچ . مقاطع و هندسه که چیزی ازش نمونده . دینی که نیازی نیس بگم . 

حالا دیگه توکل بر خدا . ببینیم چی میشع . ایشالا هرکی به اندازه تلاشش نتیجه بگیرع .

----------

